# Puppy keeps eating stones and mud!



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I feel for you. Chloe doesn't eat the rocks she just plays with them and chews on them. Our bridge boy jake did the same thing. Your pup is adorable.


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello, welcome!

Unfortunately he's a puppy and putting everything in their mouth is what they do. :-\ It's how they explore.

We have this rubber mulch in our backyard that Obi decided to start going for and chewing on at 10 weeks old. We sprayed bitter apple on it but that just made him want to dig under it, lol. At 16 weeks and a whole lot of Leave It/Drop it's later, he's gotten better at ignoring it. He does still pick a piece up every now and then but it doesn't excite him so much anymore that a simple "Drop it" command will get him to drop it.

Is the area where the stones are an area that can be temporarily fenced off? 

Maybe try something that would hopefully be a higher value treat to him like chicken or peanut butter?

He's only 9 weeks and he's in a new environment so I would just keep working with him on the basics of Drop, Leave it, recall, and the like.

My pup at 16 weeks is far from perfect and still goes after small sticks and this one particular tree in the yard but he has gotten better.


----------



## bonnie_pup (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello!

Our girl is now 18 weeks, she is into stones, sticks, moss, wood, grass, mud, holes, everything!! I was on edge consantly at first, but to be honest as she's now a little older (I know yours is 9 weeks) so I'm just trusting that she knows not to eat 10 stones. It seems to work, I think she knew I was getting annoyed at her eating them so when I went near her to remove them she thought it was a game and ran round the garden quite happily:doh:. So I stopped paying it attention & she's not half as bothered by everything in the garden now


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Daisy eats mud / dirt and grass like it's going out of style, since we got her at 8 weeks, so I know what you are going through and feel for you! She'll be 13 weeks on Sunday and is still doing it, and the only things I've found to stop it is distract her with toys and treats. Once she's no longer distracted by toys then I bring her back inside. Good luck!!


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 27, 2015)

Cosmo loves rocks....he brings them to me every time we go outside. He has yet to eat one that I have noticed, but he carries them in his mouth on walks and has a stash under a bush in the back yard.


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

Yep, sounds like you've got a golden retriever!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup - it's what they do. Good time to start working on "drop it." Always take him out on a leash so that he doesn't have the chance to eat all that stuff on his own. Anytime he picks up a stone, say drop, and put a treat in front of his nose. He SHOULD drop the stone for a good, high value treat. If he doesn't, open his mouth and take it out. You can also start to work on "leave it." They both take a LOT of time and consistency, but are very much worth it. 

He's really cute, by the way!


----------



## buddy87 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone! At least I'm not alone lol. 

I've started now teaching him leave it so hopefully that will help. I saw online somewhere vinegar will stop them eating them... Tried it this morning but he LOVED the taste. Unfortunately his fave treats and toys don't distract him at all in the garden it's weird!

I tried the garden again this morning with the lead and ran around with him to try and distract him and he seemed to have fun and this took his attention away from mud etc for a minute or two! When he went to eat the stones I gave him a little pull away. He is teething so that could be part of the reason with the stones!

Think its going to be a long process but at least now I know it's not just me with this problem. Haha! Xx


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

From what I understand it is due to boredom, in puppies though it's likely more a behavioral and teething combination than behavior alone. My boy has an issue with rocks as well and we were just told to make sure he didn't have access to any, but with construction going on this was virtually impossible to do. I think it would be great idea to have pet health insurance as puppies have a habit of getting into things anyhow.


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

buddy87 said:


> I saw online somewhere vinegar will stop them eating them... Tried it this morning but he LOVED the taste.


I tried vinegar at one point as well, didn't phase Obi one bit! LoL

Have you tried ignoring him when he does goes for the mud/stones and just play with his toys yourself? He may be doing this because he is getting a reaction out of you and is associating that reaction with play. Once he doesn't get that desired reaction out of you, he may decide to leave the mud/stones alone on his own and come play with the his appropriate toys you're playing with. 

Just a brainstorm.


----------



## CoMotoLawyer (Apr 13, 2015)

Sophie started eating rocks pretty early, then one caused her to throw one up late at night and I don't think she's touched another since then.  She still loves mulch/sticks/etc., but that's to be expected.


----------



## buddy87 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everyone thought I'd let you know how it's going! I found a tick on him yesterday morning and took him to the vets to have it removed and have his 3 month flea and tick prevention treatment. 
I brought him home and he was so calm and relaxed compared to his usual hyperself. Again this morning he was so good and calm, took him into the garden and he was sooo much better. Didn't eat any stones, ate a bit of grass but for the first time I was able to distract him, we ran about the garden together and was much better!
I did read somewhere that parasites can cause behavioural problems so it sort of makes sense now. He also seems a lot happier to sit still contently. 

It's great for me too, I drank my cup of tea this morning with a little more peace and quiet!  

Liah xx


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Auggie brings in huge rocks and she also like playing with the small rocks too. Try giving her a small tennis ball or even a bully stick..It's their teeth..they need something to chew on.


----------

